# Scratch Building a 1:20.3 20foot, 15ton Narrow Gauge Log Car



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one of the projects on which I've been working. 

Earlier this year, I was inspired to scratch build some log cars after seeing the cover of Steam in the Garden magazine's issue #103. The log car I built is based on the Russel Wheel & Foundry Co.'s No. 2 Pattern Log Car. They sold to over 300 different logging railroads. Once the materials & parts were gathered, it went together in just a few weeks, just in time to run the finished product at the June Big Train Show in Ontario, CA. After finishing the 1st car, I started to build 3 additional copies.

The project log can now be seen in this Forum's Builder's Logs. The following link will get you there: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Feature...fault.aspx

Here's the finished product:


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job. I love that it is clean and simple. All you need now is a logging crane.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a good looking car, I may have to look into making some.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 06 Jul 2009 09:44 PM 
That's a good looking car, I may have to look into making some. 
They are pretty easy to make.....the next 3 I'm making have different truck sets made by East Gary Car Company at about 1/2 the price and I'm using dimensional cedar instead of the red oak. 
Give it a try, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

An exceptionally nice car. I didn't know some versions of those had brakes at only one end. Also, speaking as a one-time logger, you did well with the butt cut on that sycamore log! Looks like the real thing.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 07 Jul 2009 06:42 PM 
An exceptionally nice car. I didn't know some versions of those had brakes at only one end. Also, speaking as a one-time logger, you did well with the butt cut on that sycamore log! Looks like the real thing. 
Thanks Les. My builder's log has a link to the Hartford Products website.....they sell a kit for the Russel Log Car. I grew up on a chicken ranch that had 1000 eucalyptus trees used as wind breaks. My dad & I cut down many, many trees for firewood using a two-man saw. Lots of butt cuts etched in my memory


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 06 Jul 2009 08:48 PM 
Nice job. I love that it is clean and simple. All you need now is a logging crane. The clean lines are what got my attention also. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I was asked offline for information on the truck kits I'm using for the next 3 log cars I'm building.

The East Gary Car Co. has no website. 
They can be reached by mail at:
3828 St. Joseph Ct.
Dept. S
Lake Station, IN 46405

Andrew Sunderland is the proprietor. 

Model# F100 is 1:20.3 D&RG archbar trucks with steel wheels at $24.95 a pair.
These are un-sprung trucks. The side frames and top bolster are cast in white metal.

If your order is for less than $50, add $5.00 for postage and handling.










Here's a comparison picture of the fully-sprung Ozark Miniature Trucks I used for the first log car.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I might share with you all, a picture of a cast resin log I acquired for my log cars. I got these from Jonathan @ Electric/Steam Modelworks http://www.rctrains.com/index.htm They are a cast resin rigid foam which makes them very light. The 15" long, 2 1/2" diameter logs I acquired weighed in at only about 3.5 oz. each. Jonathan will be carrying a number of different lengths and diameters.


----------



## tc_mg_trains (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice log car. I have some similar that I built. I use the old delton sprung trucks with new AML wheels. The trucks work great. I have access to over 3,000 pairs of factory new trucks. Not to push any advertising, however, we have pairs available online in Ebay auctions and also can sell to all members of MyLargeScale at a discounted price.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

TC,

What would 'reduced price to MSL members' be in US dollars? (incl shipping to zip 63031)?

Thanks,

Les


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it has been a long time since I completed the original Log Car discussed earlier in this thread. My plan was to build 3 additional log cars with the more economical trucks. Since my last build log entry here in MLS, I stopped building to get my Log Car article published in SitG, it made it into issue# 106, I ran my live steamers at a new train show in Southern California, attended 2 steamups and a couple So Cal Garden Railway Society open houses....oh yeah, and I also built my first R/C Sailboat. 

I decided to build the remaining Log Cars in a assembly line, not one at-a-time. So here are the completed sub-assemblies waiting for the final assembly of the 3 log cars. 
Here the 3 sets of weathered trucks, assembled from the parts acquired fron the East Gary Car Company:










Here'a all of the other detail parts and completed sub-assemblies waiting the for the assembly process: 










More later!!


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

And finally, the 3 completed Log Cars. 









Next...get'um out on the track.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Howard,

Very nice work, there. Thanks for posting the pixes showing the in-work process.

Les


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking cars Howard. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard, 

Those are some very fine log cars and great weathering too. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Any chance to get some close-up shots of your brake assemblies? Sure need those brakes to slow a runaway! Very nice! Bill


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Les, Gary & Bill for the nice comments.

And Bill, on the brake assemblies...they are not functional, just for show, as you probably guessed.

Here's some detail pictures from the underside:



























Cheers


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the details! I'll have to go back and add some to mine. Right now I have 'runalong brakes', my brakie has to run along and drag his feet.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

can sell to all members of MyLargeScale at a discounted price. 

The Delton trucks are very nice, and I hear good things about AML wheels. Could you put an ad in our Classifieds so we don't have to deal with EvilBay, please? (The photo came from my old Saxton boxcar files - the wheels are Sierra.)


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I just bought the 10 Delton trucks off of ebay. I'll post my results in this thread.
As promised, I took some pictures on the track...with each of my narrow gauge engines.

Ruby/Tank Engine Bash:









Cricket Mark II









Ruby/Forney Bash









I think the log cars look the best with the Ruby/Forney.

On to the next project.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Howard,

What is that Cricket II all about? I know it's past my bedtime, but it seems to be missing a set of drivers.









Les


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 02 Dec 2009 06:53 PM 
Howard,

What is that Cricket II all about? I know it's past my bedtime, but it seems to be missing a set of drivers.









Les
Ya'know Les, the more I thought about your message, the more I realized it maybe a serious question...originally I thought you were putting me on....a little humor. The more I looked at my picture of the Cricket, I started to see how you might consider the Cricket's flywheel, a one-and-only drive wheel. Wow, it would take a heck of a balancing act to run down the track









Well it is a flywheel. The Cricket's drive wheels are on the inside of the frame....not easily seen in my photo.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By maculsay on 18 Dec 2009 11:03 PM 
Posted By Les on 02 Dec 2009 06:53 PM 
Howard,

What is that Cricket II all about? I know it's past my bedtime, but it seems to be missing a set of drivers.










Les
Ya'know Les, the more I thought about your message, the more I realized it maybe a serious question...originally I thought you were putting me on....a little humor. The more I looked at my picture of the Cricket, I started to see how you might consider the Cricket's flywheel, a one-and-only drive wheel. Wow, it would take a heck of a balancing act to run down the track









Well it is a flywheel. The Cricket's drive wheels are on the inside of the frame....not easily seen in my photo.






Howard,

Okay, thanks. Now that you've explained it, I'm sorta intrigued. What type of engine is that? (Porter/whatever). It's the first I've seen with a flywheel slung that low.

Now for the bite: Could you post a pic of each side? That's the sort of engine that intrigues me, the off-normal stuff. I'm a sparkie and I understand that one is a steamer, but the design's interesting. Or maybe a link would be easier.

In any case, that's an attention-getter. What scale are you working in?

Les


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, it is a live steamer. Here's the link to the builder' log that I did for giving the off-the-shelf Cricket II a more prototypical look. http://www.mylargescale.com/Default...EntryID=85

The bulider's log has links to the Cricket manufacturer's site and a site for it's history. 

I do all my work in 1:20.3 scale


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 06 Jul 2009 08:48 PM 
Nice job. I love that it is clean and simple. All you need now is a logging crane. 
Well jason, I've taken a step towards building the Log Loader you suggested. Here's a rough elevation drawing of what I'm thinking about at this time. Once I get more detail & start gathering supplies, I'll start a new thread for a builder's log. 

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 02 Dec 2009 08:32 AM 
can sell to all members of MyLargeScale at a discounted price. 

The Delton trucks are very nice, and I hear good things about AML wheels. Could you put an ad in our Classifieds so we don't have to deal with EvilBay, please? (The photo came from my old Saxton boxcar files - the wheels are Sierra.) 










As promised, I purchased the 10 sets of Delton Freight Trucks on eBay. It went like clockwork. The seller(Con49079) was easy to work with.

The picture on the left is what you get. On the right I added springs. I need larger wheel sets than I'm showing here. I'll be adding either 24 or 26 inch (1:20.3 scale) wheels for my Log Loader project. I'll also be cutting off the coupler structure, since I'll be using Link & Pin Couplers.


----------

